# BBC Proms - to release or not to release.



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

One of the biggest classical festivals anywhere in the world is the BBC Proms in the UK mostly played at the Albert Hall where familiar Conductors and Orchestras travel from all over to perform over several weeks. 
Some decades ago the BBC released hundreds of performances recorded at the Proms from the 1950s-1980s on their BBC legends label. They are now mostly out of print.
Have the BBC or other labels released performances from the Proms since then? I can't seem to find any. I understand we now live in a corporate world where Conductors and Orchestras are licensed with labels wholesale, so there might be an issue. Yet not all. I do know of one performance that was released by Hyperion of Brian's Gothic Symphony conducted by Martyn Brabbins a few years back. Is that all?
I just want to know what the issue(s) might be as they are mostly very very fine perfromances and should be made available in audio form somewhere along the line.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I watch/listen to many recent Proms concert pieces on YouTube..They are generally at or near the top of the listing of videos of any given piece because the sound quality is excellent, as are the performances, I know nothing about their availability on CD, but with a decent set of headphones, the Proms concerts will be at your fingertips.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Last Night Of The Proms 1969 • 1971 • 1972 - Highlights

Jessye Norman (soprano), Elizabeth Bainbridge (mezzo-soprano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis
Then we have this one:






These are not out of print as I type this.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Very recently ICA Classics released a Proms performance of the RVW 5th & 6th with the Adrian Boult and the BBC Symphony. ICA says that these are first releases with the 5th from 1975 and the 6th from 1972. I used it in last weeks blind comparison.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The problem with all these releases is that they're all recorded at the Royal Albert Hall. Nuff said.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not to mention all artist has different recording labels behind them.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

BBC Music Magazine includes a monthly CD and many are taken from Proms concerts. Some are excellent, some average. The recorded sound in RAH can be good, and frankly listening to the cds or even on radio it's usually better than being there live. What a barn.


----------

